

Programming Jacquard's loom (1801) - arihelgason
http://www.wired.com/thisdayintech/2009/07/dayintech_0707

======
bdfh42
I quote from the article "The idea of using punch cards to instruct and
control a system became the basis of computer programming"

Good grief!

------
skwiddor
> Statistician Herman Hollerith used punch cards to tabulate data from the
> 1890 U.S. census. The cards evolved into the mid-20th century’s ubiquitous
> IBM cards that were used in early computing to store data as well as program
> the way the data would be processed.

Cunningly stepping over that whole WWII business.

